

Web Bot - DeusExMachina
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_Bot

======
growt
wow, I never knew that "new age" made it to the web.

------
raz0r
How would it be possible for a fucking computer to predict the Space Shuttle
Columbia disaster, knowing that the cause of the disaster was "a result of
damage sustained ___during_launch___ when a piece of foam insulation the size
of a small briefcase broke off the Space Shuttle external tank (the main
propellant tank) under the aerodynamic forces of launch." o,.O

